# NSW: 20/07 Terrigal



## BrendoM (Jul 18, 2013)

I headed out to Terrigal on the NSW Central Coast on Saturday with two of my mates, one on his Hobie Revo and the other on my Hobie Outback. A stink boater told us there was aussie salmon everywhere about 1 km out from The Haven. We headed out expecting to see birds diving everywhere, after we got approx 2 kms off shore, and noticing the birds still way out decided to head back in. We tried trolling off the front of the Skillion for a while but didn't pick anything up! We then decided to head in to the red buoy (The go to fishing spot when we cant get anything else  )







There was a few yakkas hanging around so my mate dropped down a ganged squid hoping for something big. After drifting about 10-15 mins he finally got a hit. We immediately called it for a big tailor or salmon, he had been fighting it for about 7 mins when he finally got colour, we were very surprised when a small king surfaced. We took a few happy snaps and let it on its way ;-)







Heading back to the buoy we proceeded to do another drift. My rod went off straight away and came up with a nice tailor!







We ended up finishing off the day with a nice snapper (Never caught one so big at Terrigal!) and and small trevally (all on the same drift line). 















We all definitely agreed the day would have been much better (And would have gladly swapped the fish we got) if we got up one fish that was giving my mate currie! He had been fighting it for about 15 mins when it finally snapped him off on the reef. 







Also got some nice pics of the sun setting as we were coming back in.








The quality of the pics isn't very good sorry (Only my phone)! My brother lost my GoPro Black Edition at Avoca while body boarding


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Great photos from the phone. I am constantly amazed at the quality of pics people take with their phones ( mine came out with the ark and doesnt take pics)
Is your brother still with us?


----------



## BrendoM (Jul 18, 2013)

Islandboy,
My brother is still with us (Just)!  
I also lost my Hero 2 at Woy Woy while I was trying to get a video of a nice flatty in the yak...All was going well until it flicked around and knocked the camera in.


----------



## davo79 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like a fun day on the water. How much sunburn did you get? When I started yak fishing I used to wear a spring suit with exposed legs until I got burnt a few times. The topic comes up on here a bit each time someone gets nasty stuff cut out.
On a brighter note though well done and keep the reports coming.


----------



## BrendoM (Jul 18, 2013)

The guy without the shirt is actually my Uncle (Why did HE have to catch that kingie?) :roll:
Looks like hes never seen the sun before. :lol:
These days I just go out with boardies and a T shirt...makes it heaps easier when out there.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice report, any idea what the lost fish was ? don't you just hate not knowing what it was.
Funny how when a boatie says 1k it turns out to be about 5.


----------



## BrendoM (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm not sure what the fish was? Maybe another rat Kingie?  
I should also mention about 5 weeks ago I hooked up in the same spot (While anchored) to a big fish, tried for about 5 mins to pull the anchor up while fighting the fish...it eventually snapped me off on the buoy after taking out a lot of line.  
Its always 'The one that got away' :lol:


----------



## BrendoM (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh, and about the boatie...probably cause there going a little bit quicker then a kayak :lol: they cant judge the distance?
Luckily we didn't see him again... :evil:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great story Brendo, I love the bend in the rod with the mystery monster fish. Looking forward to more reports dude.


----------



## BrendoM (Jul 18, 2013)

Wrassemagnet,
Are there any decent spots offshore down your way (No more than 2 kms out)?
I have Pedaled from Pearl Beach to Lion Island twice before with high expectations of big Kingies, but only caught a small Tailor and Carpet Shark on the first trip and a doughnut on the second. :-| 
Is Avalon any good for Snapper, I have heard stories but have never tried down the Sydney way.
Cheers ;-)


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Brendo I love long reef. I love Malabar, Balmoral, La Perouse, Port Hacking. I want to try Cronulla and the beaches north of Wollongong. Shellharbour. I love the Cowan. So much love. So many donuts. Only a couple of legal kingies under the belt and a few good snapper. Countless smokings and even more rats. Some bloody toothy chrome death-ribbons. Gorgeous night jewies in the rain. One thing I've learned is it's not about the spot or what you catch it's about the mates or the sometimes the peaceful solitude. Get stuck into exploring mate, you can't go wrong no matter where you try your luck if you either have a good laugh with someone or catch some serenity. If you're thinking of trying a new spot offshore, ask for experienced company the first time or at the very least ask for advice mate. Put up a post here somewhere and tap into the brains trust.


----------



## BrendoM (Jul 18, 2013)

OK, Will do. Thanks heaps for your help! ;-)


----------



## claudiorc1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice report


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Nice report mate..... but where's the big snapper? lol


----------



## BrendoM (Jul 18, 2013)

Hahahaha, yep...that's the biggest we have managed so far... :-|


----------

